# Gunner changes when Dad comes home



## JKPurvis (Mar 11, 2009)

Gunner is our almost 9 y/o, 63 lbs, neutered Golden and we have had him since he was 12 weeks old. He is an inside dog, with his own crate in the house.
Recently he has been more insistent on going outside when Dad (Keith) comes home.
Mom (Jennifer) is home most of the day with Gunner and four kids (ages 7 down to 1 1/2) and takes him out as needed, but when Keith comes home, Gunner acts like he has not been outside all day. When we take him out he almost always needs to go to the bathroom, but it still seems excessive.
Keith was deployed to Iraq for 14 months and Gunner's behavior started once he returned. Gunner gets regular vet visits with the most recent in January where he got a clean bill of health!
Anyone else experience this kind of behavior or have ideas on either why he is doing it or what we can do to reduce the behavior?
Thanks.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know but hopefully someone else will have an answer for you. Is he neutered?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Could it just be that he LOVES his dad and wants to go outside and play with him?

My Gunner LOVES his dad and as soon as he hears Dad's truck, he grabs his dummy and starts jumping around like a freak! I let him out to meet Dad when he gets out of the truck and then throws the dummy a few times for him to give Gunner his "fix".


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Could it be something as simple as he missed his dad during Keith's deployment? As for asking to go outside with him, perhaps it's his way of getting some dad time alone, as that can't be easy with four little kids in competition for dad's attention. Frankly, if I were Gunner, that's exactly the approach I would take Many thanks to your husband, you and your kids for his service.....and yours!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well by "_Recently he has been more insistent on going outside when Dad (Keith) comes home." _do you mean he needs to "relief" himself? If so it could be that when Kieth was away he missed him just as you all did. So when Kieth leaves he is not "sure" when he will be returning and when he does come home he gets so excited that he has to go. Nothing to be concerned about in my opinion.


PS - Please thank Kieth for me for his service to our country. And welcome to the forum we do expect to see photos soon!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree that it sounds like he just misses him and wants to go outside and play with him. Tucker goes insane when DH comes home from work at night and acts like he has been neglected all day long, even though I work from home and spend every day with him and take him out for walks. He starts jumping around and whining when he hears Matt comes through the door after being at work all day. I really don't think there's a problem at all. He is just excited to see his dad and wants to play with him!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just to clarify, are you saying Gunner wants to go outside AWAY from your husband, or go outside WITH your husband?


----------



## JKPurvis (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all who have left their input.
To clarify, Gunner does get excited when Dad comes home in general, but the behavior that is different that than the last 8+ years we have had him is that he demands to go outside to relieve himself, even if Mom had just recently done so.
Does he "hold it" just so Dad can take him out, or is he just that excited to see Dad that his body find more that he needs to "go?"
Again, I appreciate your feedback and assistance. In the meanwhile we will continue to love him and put up with is ideosyncracies


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Is he relieving himself a full amount, or just a little bit, like marking territory? I'm still confused. It may also be a weakening bladder in an older dog who is excited to see Dad. 

Also, Hello & Thank You for your service to our Country!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

we have daddy's time.As soon as my DH get home he take crew outside for few minutes for fix up.Honey need to catch a ball few times,Holmes just a belly rub and all go inside to get a cookie.It's all started when Holmes was small he would pee from excitement,to prevent that we 'go outside for a min.LOL It's looks like a funny ritual know.So this is what is you dog is looking for.Extra time with daddy.I am sure he misses him a lot.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well if he is excited to see dad come home, then needs to potty it may just be that he gets excited and feels like he needs to go, so asks out.

If he is otherwise happy to see dad and interacting with him normally, then I wouldn't worry. Like you said, just an idiosyncrasy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes I still think it is just from the excitement and nothing at all to be concerned about.


----------



## Gracies Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Gracie does this when my partner gets home from work every day.
She acts like a perfect angel allllll day long but as soon as my partner steps foot in the door, Gracie starts terrorizing the house by chewing paper, eating trash, and demanding to go outside every 10 minutes.

For my Gracie, this is a sign of "all eyes on ME please" because she doesnt like me to give any kind of attention to my partner. And yes, I am also home alllll day with Gracie so she is used to it just being her and I together.


----------

